# The Attitude Sale



## BushyKush420 (Jan 7, 2012)

The Attitude Seedbank is having a deal jan 6- jan 9, called lucky 7.. 

 you get 7 free top of the line strains(i guess),  when u spend about 54 dollars

sounds great, cant wait for the updated website.. hope they make it a lil easier to browse.. like a indica filter / sativa filter...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 7, 2012)

There are so many strains now that are hybrids that I do not think that you can split strains into indica or sativa categories anymore.  I haven't found it difficult to navigate?  I am needing some more Satori seeds and will probably order while this special is on.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 7, 2012)

Be careful Goddess, i went over budget.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Jan 7, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> There are so many strains now that are hybrids that I do not think that you can split strains into indica or sativa categories anymore.  I haven't found it difficult to navigate?  I am needing some more Satori seeds and will probably order while this special is on.



thank you THG,  and the only part i find hard, maybe cause im new to that site. but in the name title, seems hard to find just the name of the strain, it seems to also have the seed bank in the name as well. and maybe if the list was in one column instead of 2. idk, lol just seems weird to me. lol


----------



## PuffinNugs (Jan 7, 2012)

just type sativa or indidica into the search, sure youll still get hybrids but if you type "indica" youll get the indica dominatied hybrids and vice versa when typing sativa. sure theres still a few mixed in but it helps

attitude has to be geting overwhelmed with orders this weekend, i ordered minutes after the start and still not dispatched, guess theyll be sent out sunday night. usally they dispatch in a mater of hours.

also alot of strains are going out of stock real fast cause of the promo

i love attitudes site currently, and the new site will probaly suck, crossing fingers


----------



## CaLiO (Jan 7, 2012)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> attitude has to be geting overwhelmed with orders this weekend, i ordered minutes after the start and still not dispatched, guess theyll be sent out sunday night. usally they dispatch in a mater of hours.


Im sure they are swamped with orders, but I placed my ordered yesterday at 9:43 a.m. cst and received my dispatched email at 2:17 p.m. cst. No delays . . . I wondered if the strains ordered or shipping location make a difference.


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 7, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> There are so many strains now that are hybrids that I do not think that you can split strains into indica or sativa categories anymore.  I haven't found it difficult to navigate?  I am needing some more Satori seeds and will probably order while this special is on.



what about at least a filter for 55% and up for each sat and indy's?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 8, 2012)

I do not believe that most breeders provide that information.  Most of the descriptions just say Indica-sativa hybrid.  There are so many crosses of crosses of crosses these days that the lines are getting quite blurred between sativa and indica.  It is my guess that a lot of this crossing of crosses is with plants that have not really even been stabilized as most of them have far different phenos.

On a side note, I placed an order for 10 Satori yesterday early afternoon and they were dispatched this morning.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Jan 8, 2012)

still havent got my dispatch letter... longest ive ever waited in all my orders. proabably get the email soon.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 9, 2012)

Its a major bummer Im gonna miss out on this promo I was reasy to go when I got home all I had to do is order.. . . . .Till I got home and seen my computer was fried.  Now my extra cash goes  into getting a new laptop   good thing its nearly tax time.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Jan 9, 2012)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Its a major bummer Im gonna miss out on this promo I was reasy to go when I got home all I had to do is order.. . . . .Till I got home and seen my computer was fried.  Now my extra cash goes  into getting a new laptop   good thing its nearly tax time.



OUCH!!!.. that stinks..


----------



## PuffinNugs (Jan 10, 2012)

had to send a email, today or tomorrow they say to be dispatched. longest wait yet. atleast they responded though.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 10, 2012)

Dispatched


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 10, 2012)

Mine were dispatched on the 6th but have been sitting at the mail center since waiting to be shipped overseas, the wait is killing me!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 11, 2012)

Mine was dispatched this morning. I just think they are busy.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 11, 2012)

Yea its hard to wait for em, but im sure they were swamped with orders, mine has been passed to the usps now, so hopefully the next few days ill have my beans. 

Sorry to hear bout your troubles Puff, but im sure they will get ya straightened out soon.


----------



## mjrivers (Jan 12, 2012)

Got my dispatched yesterday. Cant effin wait! qrazy train, power africa, super silver haze, and sour ak. Plus the freebies omg im in heaven lol


----------



## vocalfurball (Jan 19, 2012)

Mine are here. Pineapple Express, Lemon Skunk and Satori. Plus the 10 free ones. Yeehaaw


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Jan 24, 2012)

vocalfurball said:
			
		

> Mine are here. Pineapple Express, Lemon Skunk and Satori. Plus the 10 free ones. Yeehaaw


i went with pineapple express fem auto's as well and a AK 48 fem auto single bean.:icon_smile:


----------

